# 28bhks :(



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We were all set to upgrade to the 28RSDS but they changed the floor plans. Now my DW really likes the new 28BHKS floor plan. The walk around queen really appeals to her and the bunks will be great for the kids. So I called the local dealer to find out about them. The local dealer was not aware of this model. So he looked into it and told me this:

Keystone Rep informed him that the 28BHKS isn't even prototyped yet and will not even hit the market till May-Jun..if then.









Seems kinda crazy to post the new floorplan and have such a production delay. Oh well I guess I'll just have to wait!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.









Too bad about the delay. If you search stuff from the past, you can likely almost be an expert before you get the OB>


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just looked at the floorplan for the 28BHKS and noticed that it does not have Outback's signature outside stove and sink. Some here couldn't live without that feature. (I hope this trend doesn't continue - they've been discontinuing lots of stuff lately!) But I'm not sure if you noticed this situation or if it is even important to you. (It is a nice floorplan, though.)

I also noticed there is no Pass-Thru storage up front. We gave a thumbs-down to the 25RSS for this very reason. For me - I like to keep most of my camping gear stored in the trailer. It cuts down on the amount of time and effort when preparing for an outing, and on the return side, as well. All our stuff is in there so we don't have to load/unload that stuff every time. But that's just us.

Also, when we were looking at TTs about 2 years ago, we almost bought a Surveyor trailer, nearly identical to the 28BHKS. We thought we'd found "our trailer," until my DW noticed that all the shelf depth beneath the galley disappeared when the slide went out. The back wall stayed put as the galley slid out. So essentially, that space was useless. (The salesman thought we were nuts when we told him about it - until he moved the slide out with the lower cabinet doors open, and saw the depth disappear, too. He couldn't believe it!)

So don't order one sight-unseen until you have a chance to check everything out. There are trade-offs with every trailer - storage space, weight, length, amenities. It's all up to whatever is most important to you.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> We were all set to upgrade to the 28RSDS but they changed the floor plans. Now my DW really likes the new 28BHKS floor plan. The walk around queen really appeals to her and the bunks will be great for the kids. So I called the local dealer to find out about them. The local dealer was not aware of this model. So he looked into it and told me this:
> 
> Keystone Rep informed him that the 28BHKS isn't even prototyped yet and will not even hit the market till May-Jun..if then.
> 
> ...


At least you have the 21' to get out in this Spring......the 28BHKS just gives you something to dream about now







And it's always fun to have a dream that you KNOW will come true!!!!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

So don't order one sight-unseen until you have a chance to check everything out. Cheers,

Mike
[/quote]

Mike-

Yeah on paper it looks good but your right they all have the +/- which each trailer. Right now we're comfortable with the 21RS.

Hey Wolfwood - I have to agree it's alway fun dreaming.









So when you boil it down I was more disappointed that they did have one on the lot to check out.

Happy Camping!
Steve


----------

